
React in 33 lines – further musings - leontrolski
https://leontrolski.github.io/33-line-react-thoughts.html
======
nymanjon
Stage0 doesn't have to look so gnarly, if you are not doing diffs but just
updating directly. This web app I've been working on doesn't look so bad[^1].
Note that I made part of the library compile time and part of it is runtime
just to eek out a bit more performance (which doesn't really matter, but hey,
JS is expensive, right?).

On library which I was looking at recently which would make Stage0 even look a
little cleaner is
[Strudel]([https://strudel.js.org/](https://strudel.js.org/)). If you did
something like that with Stage0 it would look really clean and then you just
have the update method in your class that you call on updates.

[^1]: <[https://github.com/jon49/MealPlanner/blob/master/src/meal-
pl...](https://github.com/jon49/MealPlanner/blob/master/src/meal-
plans/edit/templates/_recipe.html.ts>) and
<[https://github.com/jon49/MealPlanner/blob/master/src/meal-
pl...](https://github.com/jon49/MealPlanner/blob/master/src/meal-
plans/edit/templates/recipe.ts>)

------
leontrolski
Original discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22776753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22776753)

